
Bit.ai Alternative with Document Tracking - akshaymals
http://bit.ai/
======
ujjwalsharman7
Looks way more fun and intuitive than G docs. Specially the tracking part.

------
MayankSingh
adding playable videos in a document? Thats unique and awesome!

